# Meet Sassy my little foster



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm fostering Sassy from our shelter. She's been abused and fear bites. We've been working with her at the shelter but she needs some one on one time. She's about 6 or 7 not sure since she's been passed around at least 7 times in the last couple years


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been wanting to foster her for a while but the shelter put a hold on fostering after one of our fosters was starved to death. Worst part it was a board member. So they stopped fostering and recalled the ones we had in foster. But with a new biard and the fact I've fostered a lot they allowed me to take her.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Is that a Maltese :blink:Just kidding:HistericalSmiley:. She is adorable:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. It makes me so sad to think about all the little ones in shelters. I am glad she will be with a real family for a while.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable and reminds me of our first Dog Buttons!! The best of luck with her and I am sure that will all of the attention and love that you will provide her, that she will come around in no time!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a cutie. It's funny because I always thought if I ever had a dog I would have one just like this one (black,tan white) and short, neat coat. She's adorable.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I'm fostering Sassy from our shelter. She's been abused and fear bites. We've been working with her at the shelter but she needs some one on one time. She's about 6 or 7 not sure since she's been passed around at least 7 times in the last couple years


 The look in her eyes is heartbreaking. She just looks so sad. I'm glad she's home with you Michelle.



michellerobison said:


> I've been wanting to foster her for a while but the shelter put a hold on fostering after one of our fosters was starved to death. Worst part it was a board member. So they stopped fostering and recalled the ones we had in foster. But with a new biard and the fact I've fostered a lot they allowed me to take her.


 This makes me sooo angry and so sad at the same time. How can anyone starve a poor animal to death. I wish someone would with hold food from this person.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gave her a bath she did great no nipping. She's sleeping on my lap.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to cute. How can anyone starve such a little thing? Thank for all you do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's precious Michelle. You're such a loving person. I thought about fostering, but Dewey being Dewey, and Den wouldn't agree, so I just donate money throughout the year.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We all help in our own way. I try to make sure I dont neglect my babies while taking time with a foster. Donating makes rescue possible too. Absolutely.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so happy you're providing her with a loving home. Is she a pure breed Chihuahua or mix? My Chihuahua fear bit as well, but mostly growled. Hopefully, some love and attention will help her!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's probsbly pure bred but hard to say how well bred. She's so sweet just really scared. She nipped at me the first couple times I tried to pet her then hold her. But I took my time.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww. Bless you. She is so cute.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How adorable! So glad she is in a loving home for Christmas.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless you Michelle. I bet all she needs is love.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a cute baby. So glad you are helping her, Michelle! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's really bonding to me, she was allowing Al to hold her now she's snapping and getting protective.. Al was off work those first couple days but now he's working all day and school afterwards so I wonder if it's because she's home all day with me.. I don't want her to get too bonded with me, since I want her to get adopted..
I'd love to keep her,she's totally stolen my heart but I need to keep space available for other doggers in need..
Hopefully having Al do more of her care and feeding will help.. I joined a Chi forum so hoping they will post and help with suggestions since Chi are so different than Malts..
IF anyone here has suggestions let me know..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> She's probsbly pure bred but hard to say how well bred. She's so sweet just really scared. She nipped at me the first couple times I tried to pet her then hold her. But I took my time.


Trevor was from Missouri--assuming a puppy mill, then sold to a puppy store in NYC and then a girl bought him, left him alone constantly--never trained him, never took him outside, never gave him toys. She had him for less than 3 months. I was told she put newspaper all over her apartment and that's it. When I held him for the first time, he was super scared and shaking, he put his head to my chest and I was in love. He never really bit anyone but growled fiercely. He was extremely loyal. Sounds like she's trusting you. Honestly, I think it's providing love, then they feel safe. Trevor was nervous for a while--I had to train him, I had to show him how to walk on a leash and even how to play with a bone!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Michelle she really will do well with you, I wish you and Al could keep her, she needs to feel safe and loved just what you could give her


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think if she would trust Al again.. you never know. Al gets attached to fosters as much as I do.. She did good with him the first couple days, snuggling on his lap but then he went back to work.. I think if I have him do more of her feeding and letting her out to potty, it might win her over again..
Basically that's what I did the first couple weeks before she'd trust me..
she's good with our dogs.. I know she's just settling in and eventually she will trust Al again.. She let him pet and hold her before, he didn't do anything so not sure why she changed..might just be her adjusting..
She begs me to hold her, she lays in my arms like a baby and wants belly rubs, then she falls asleep, it's so stinking cute.. 
She lets me pick her up a lot now and she follows me everywhere, she's my little baby duck..
I feel bad not keeping her, she's been passed around to 7 or 8 different homes in the last year..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Michelle,

Chihuahuas are typically loyal to one person. Like with Al, Trevor used to growl at Tony if I were holding him and Tony came close to me. I don't have any suggestions. We just let it be. Tony and Trevor had a great relationship, but I was Trevor's #1. It worked out fine!

Xo
Kim


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just don't want Al to get hurt.. I had Al take her out this morning so she could get used to him again, he wore gloves and he bit at the gloves three times before finally letting him pet her again,then she ran to me to be held,so I picked her up and pet her,then she nipped me on the pinky as if to let me know she was mad at me..I put her in the house and gently scolded her..She started to suck up and wanted held nuzzeling up on my leg.. Finally I picked her up and he was all kisses..
She's so different from Malts, it's going to take a while..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if she's afraid Al is going to take her away from you and then she will loose this home too. The fact that she has had so many homes in the past year has to make her so insecure. She has bonded with you and wants her forever home to be with YOU. I really really hope that maybe you decide to keep her forever :innocent:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you know her history with men? It's quite possible she was abused by a man? Trevor did not like men at all-except my father and with Tony, it took a very long time for him to warm up. She sounds a bit like Trevor in only wanting you and the nipping. Trevor used to growl at me and snap-especially when I was going to leave. I basically ignored it and never showed fear or anger. The few times I did get angry he cowered, so I thought he must have been abused, so I never did again. If I scolded, it was calm, quiet yet firm. I adopted him at 8 months and he lived until 17. Tony came into our lives when he was 8. His personality was the same really for his whole life, so you won't see dramatic changes. My suggestion would be that you be the sole caretaker for now. Al should be in the background and let her/give her time to warm up to him. I'm sure she will, but baby steps. Chihuahuas are way different than Maltese. Especially with Sassy's being passed around, she's timid and untrusting. Give her some time. I'd be very soft spoken-both of you and loving. Al can even do that from a distance. That's what Tony did and Trevor came around eventually. It did take a while though even with feeding. Just take it slow and continue to have patience. it will work out!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think she got a little upset that I let Al do her potty time and she let me know it.. she's been fine ever since,I just told her No in a firm voice that was the extent of her scolding..then ignored her until she sucked up..
She took longer to warm up to the guys at the shelter but she lets them hold her but she goes hot and cold, sometimes she lets them sometimes not but more often she lets them now..
I think you may be right about her thinking Al is taking her away.. I'd love to keep her forever, but if she doesn't warm up to Al, he won't let me, plus we take care of Al's folks,eventually they will have to live with us so we have to be careful for them..
I'm having surgery on Dec 10th so hoping Sassy will be better behaved or I will have to board her until I can get around better.., probably a week..
I couldn't leave her at the shelter until after I recovered from surgery since she was so stressed that she wasn't eating and nipping more..
She wasn't allowing handeling much,so she was pretty stinky when I picked her up, no one would give her a bath..I gave her one that night though and she did fine..
I just want to do what's best for her,you're so right Chi are sooo different than Malts and Cockers..
One a Chi forum and a Chi FB page and I see lots of posts about nipping ,even with Chi they've raised from pups...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sure she's been abused a couple times when I caught her "mid poo" she looked at me and screamed like she was pooing razor blades.I got her outside to finish and she quietly finished pooing.. Today she was outside and had a poo that had stuck to her bum and she acted scared.I bumped it off, she was fine..Another time she had diahreah and I had to clean her bum, she screamed when I went to clean it but once I started to talk to her and wipe, she was fine..I'm sure someone beat her for accidents just the way she acts.... She's not housebroke, so I let her out every two hours and with my dogs so she gets the idea.. I praise her for pottying outside.. she comes up and wants loved up..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor baby. I think if you see progress before you have your surgery, it would be best to not board her. I had to leave Trevor for one night with Tony once and I was petrified. He had never been without me. Tony stuck to the routine and he was fine. You still have a couple of weeks to work with her. Yes, it sounds like she was abused or yelled yet. I was told that Trevor was emotionally abused, but I also feel physically as well based on his cowering. I know it sounds silly, but Tony and Trevor started bonding over cookies. Tony would say, Trevor, want a cookie and he eventually took it from him, from there the relationship built. I found that trust needs to be built with Chihuahua. With the Maltese, with Tyler, it was instantaneous. 

When I first brought Trevor home, I had an extremely rough 2-3 weeks with him adjusting, gaining trust etc. The only thing he would do was sleep under the blanket in my bed, but other than that he was challenging. I was committed to making it work and providing him with a loving home. I'd say thing started to settle in the 3rd week. I think she's chosen you as the one and if you're okay with that, she'll be 100% loyal only to you. Al will be secondary--hopefully he is okay with that. I think what I said before will help--let him give her attention from a distance until she warms up. Maybe he can praise her for going potty outside--give her a treat-like Tony did. It's all about the trust I think. That's what I was told with Trevor and I really believe it was true.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think she will eventually trust Al, she let him hold her in the beginning but I think she's still trying to figure things out.. she took about three weeks to let the guys in the shelter handle her so i think she will come around.She;s very treat motivated and will take treats from Al so I will have him do that for now.. 
Hopefully Al can handle her when I have surgery, mostly just the day of surgery since he will have to take all of them out to potty. We have to travel 4 hours and stay at a hotel overnight so that's where Al might have trouble..I could let her stay at the shelter for a couple days, she loves Barney, our older volunteer so I could do that.. Hopefully she will be better about Al in a couple weeks..
Al pet her and held her the first couple days, but then she started nipping.. he gave her treats and she took them , he pet her again but then he tried to hold her and she nipped..She did that with me until she got to know me..
I think if Al uses treats and goes slowly, she will trust him, she did when we first brought her home but I think the change kinda confused her..

Al is having a hard time with her being nippy but Daisy was like that too, until she got comfortable.. I just worry about him getting bit..
Al's folks aren't as patient so we'll keep her separate from them..
We fostered a chi mix and he was great with Al and I both but Al's folks didn't like him, he sensed it and bit him mom.. Spike just ran up and bit her, Al's mom wasn't even near him..
This is why I hope Sassy can be adopted because we have an obligation to take care of Al's folks


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't worry about her with the surgery--you can't go into a surgery stressed or nervous. You've still got a few more weeks. If she hasn't been adopted, hopefully by the time you have your surgery she'll be in routine and more comfortable and trusting in her surroundings. As far as your in-laws. Trevor was very particular with people. He sensed people who were not dog people like my best friend and my nephews. This is funny. When I was single, I remember one date I had, Trevor just barked and barked and growled at the guy when he came to pick me up. I joked that Trevor was red flag detector for bad guys! But, to hopefully reassure you, he didn't go near those he didn't like. Like my friend Leslie. He did growl if she came close, but he literally, for the most part ignored her. Hopefully, Sassy will react that way too. I would stick to a routine and take one day at a time. Hopefully, she'll calm down over the next couple of weeks or maybe she'll be adopted if things don't work out for you and if you decide not to keep her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Don't worry about her with the surgery--you can't go into a surgery stressed or nervous. You've still got a few more weeks. If she hasn't been adopted, hopefully by the time you have your surgery she'll be in routine and more comfortable and trusting in her surroundings. As far as your in-laws. Trevor was very particular with people. He sensed people who were not dog people like my best friend and my nephews. This is funny. When I was single, I remember one date I had, Trevor just barked and barked and growled at the guy when he came to pick me up. I joked that Trevor was red flag detector for bad guys! But, to hopefully reassure you, he didn't go near those he didn't like. Like my friend Leslie. He did growl if she came close, but he literally, for the most part ignored her. Hopefully, Sassy will react that way too. I would stick to a routine and take one day at a time. Hopefully, she'll calm down over the next couple of weeks or maybe she'll be adopted if things don't work out for you and if you decide not to keep her.


It helps so much hearing from a Chi owner.. I joined the Chi forum and I think she's just trying to figure things out..I kinda hated to foster then have her uprooted again but she wasn't eating at the shelter and she was stuck in a dark warehouse area in the shelter, away from others..It was quiet but dark and they were letting her up front and it was helping her to be around people but sadly people wouldn't listen and grab for her and she got nippy.. So thy had to keep her in her cage all day,I know she got depressed.. I think she would have gotten worse if she stayed, plus she was loosing weight..
They tried at the shelter but they're so overloaded with so many pets and cruelty cases they just didn't have the time for her.. that's how I ended up taking Daisy too..

First few times I had to coax her out, but when I picked her up Friday, I opened the cage and she leaped into my arms.. she was ready to go.. If it wasn't for worrying about caring for my inlaws,I'd keep her..I'm really getting attached myself..


I know what you mean about dogs knowing if people lik ehtem, mine can't stand my father and for good reason!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> It helps so much hearing from a Chi owner.. I joined the Chi forum and I think she's just trying to figure things out..I kinda hated to foster then have her uprooted again but she wasn't eating at the shelter and she was stuck in a dark warehouse area in the shelter, away from others..It was quiet but dark and they were letting her up front and it was helping her to be around people but sadly people wouldn't listen and grab for her and she got nippy.. So thy had to keep her in her cage all day,I know she got depressed.. I think she would have gotten worse if she stayed, plus she was loosing weight..
> They tried at the shelter but they're so overloaded with so many pets and cruelty cases they just didn't have the time for her.. that's how I ended up taking Daisy too..
> 
> First few times I had to coax her out, but when I picked her up Friday, I opened the cage and she leaped into my arms.. she was ready to go.. If it wasn't for worrying about caring for my inlaws,I'd keep her..I'm really getting attached myself..
> ...


I'm happy to help. I adored my Trevor and am happy to share my experiences in raising him/a Chihuahua rescue!

They are wonderful and loving, extremely intuitive as well. I hope that you'll see some changes and decide to keep her. I know what you mean by becoming attached--it's the maternal in us! If you want to talk more or have questions, PM me your number and I send you mine--we can talk offline!


----------

